# What type of PFD do you use



## justcrusin

Hi guys, picking up the yak tomorrow and left the run on this one a bit too late.

I have been looking at the different types of kayak/ fishing pfd's and none seem to stick out as a good alround, comfortable pfd.

What types do you find work well. Price is no option for saftey

Cheers Dave


----------



## justcrusin

Should explain myself a bit more i have read the previous thread but
there's always a but :wink: 
The concenus seemed to be that if unconscious the manual inflatable ones obviously won't inflate, but everyone seems to like the pfd type 2's like the mti adventure. But type 2's won't turn your head up so if your unconscious your just as dead. 
Hence my delema can't find a pfd 1 that looks anything like it confortable to paddle in :?

Dave


----------



## Peril

Dave, everyone that I've seen uses a type 2 or 3. There just is no comfort paddling with a type 1 (pedallers might be ok :wink: ). Yes there is a risk of ending up in the water unconscious and face down, but I'll take it. Type 2 is better than 3 purely because of visibility. I've got an Ultra Trek. Also got a house brand type 3 from cabelas that is good for paddling, but not as visible.


----------



## RedPhoenix

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## Dodge

Dave /JC32, as Dave/peril said the risk of unconsciousness is a small risk really, and worth the gamble as a PFD1 is useless with any active watersport.

In the early days of my swing I spent a time in the surf being tossed about and the PFD2 support was totally reassuring and I was held upright at all times


----------



## Phoenix

I use a Perception Tempo PFD


----------



## justcrusin

Thanks Guys,

I am probably just being parinoid, in all my years of surfing, fishing, snowboarding and rescue i have never managed to knock myself out. Never said i didn't stack, just havn't had a KO.

The kayak shop were i am getting the prowler from was recommending the trek range. So that will probably be the go.

Guess i can always argue with the martime guy's if they try to pull me up in the bar. (then again i'll just paddle into the shallows and they won't be able to follow :twisted: )

You have all been a wealth of knowledge and wisdom as usual. ( i gotta cut down on the caffine :shock: )

Cheers Dave


----------



## victor-victor

I would make sure you have good freedoom around your shoulders and arms for paddling and the jacket must be comfortable for yourself. Look for a jacket that has accessible pockets for some of your gear and a place for a whistle.

The shop may let you try a jacket before you buy.


----------



## Hawkey

Hi Dave,

Went through the same dilemma as yourself ie: PFD Type 2/3 + Unconscious = death :shock:

I ended up getting a Burke Automatic Inflatable PFD type 1. I have attempted (rookie poster) to add a link to the PFD.

http://www.wetweathergear.com.au/prod450.htm

Although i have a Hobie, so i pedal more than paddle, i find it to be completly unrestricting.
Hope this info helps and that the link works. :?


----------



## WayneD

I use a stormy seas type 1 and find it rides up around my neck with the flotation that keeps your head above water. It is a little bit uncomfortable but don't find paddling too bad.

I must admit that sometimes I go out without it as it is really hot and sometimes uncomfortable. I am currently looking for a pfd 2 that will suit my needs.


----------



## Phoenix

Gotta be comfortable - or you simply wont use it.


----------



## justcrusin

Thanks All, ended up getting the Trex ultra Pfd 2. Seems to work well, and very confortable to wear.
I have worn the inflatable pfds for many years when i was in the rescue biz and they are excellent but i felt from a yak you have the chance of ending up in the drink a lot more ecspecially in the surf and buying the recharge bottles would be a pain. (I know they have a manual blow tube but in the surf thats not real practical)

Cheers and thanks for the advice as always great
Dave


----------



## troppo

Trek was what I had until it jumped out of my yak when it was travelling at 100 km/hr. When I have da moolah I will buy another.


----------



## Fishing Man

hey guys,

Im in the market for a pfd, i intend on using it offshore so any suggestions on brands and models available is much appreciated. 
I want to pick it up this week and am on the Gold Coast.

Any ideas?


----------



## justcrusin

GDay fishing Man,
I have only had the trek ultra a couple of weeks but the mesh pockets are great for holding pliers and flathead grabbers that sort of thing, very comfortable to wear. Longest ive been in it was 5 hrs and it didn't bother me in the slightest. Infact its very comfortable. I have gatorade with me but there is a zip compartment on the back for a water bladder and a zip pocket on the front for camera.

Mine was $159 inc gst

Cheers Dave


----------



## water_baby

i got a standard paddlers pfd2, in ultra fluoro colours, and the ONLY thing i wish was that it had its own camelback bladder. now, i gotta take bottles of water in the yak, or (currently) take my separate camelback backpack out with me and wear it outside the pfd. easy access to water is essential, as hairymick posted recently.

up the creek without a paddle is bad, but without water is worse!


----------

